# 75 Gallon Tank Build



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

After many years (7 years) I am returning to the hobby. It is exciting to see how things have changed. Initially I was going to do a simple 20 gallon tank. Once I started looking at the cost of a new 20 gallon, lights, stand, etc...I decided to use what I had. The good news is that I had a stand (needing much TLC), a tank, and a nice lighting system (outer orbit 48", 4 t-5s, and 2 metal halide). The bad news is that the tank busted the bottom glass moving it to my new home. So, instead of a small simple tank, I am going for a larger, more tricked out tank. Once the tank gets here next week, I will take some pictures as I develop the system. For now, I am just refinishing the old oak stand that I had. I went to take pictures of the poor thing but the batteries in the camera were dead. For now, it has had two coats of paint and will get at least a third. I may get fancy with it, but it will probably just be a simple black. I am always willing to take suggestions or hear feedback. 

Things I am figuring out...
1. How do I want to do the back ground?
2. Do I want the run the misting system from the bottom of the tank?
3. Pond or no pond (I don't want a waterfall)?
4. What kind of dart frog do I want when the build is over?

Things I know....
1. I will have a drainage from the bottom.
2. I will have a humidifier from the bottom.
3. I will have happy dart frogs in the end ha-ha.
4. I am looking forward to this build


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

Ok, I will post my first pictures. I wish I had a picture of the stand when I first got it back from my dad. This was from my first dart tank that I bought about 9 years ago. It was in pretty bad shape (it was stored in an outdoor shed for the last few years) but I am trying to make it look better. I think I knocked off about 9 mud dauber nests ha-ha. Since it was in such bad shape I didn't stain the wood because I was afraid I could not get an even stain. I still have some more work to do, so that it will look nice inside the house. In the background you can see some of the supplies for the false bottom. I did have to buy a new tank, as my old one busted the bottom glass moving it from my dad's house to my house. I don't have any pics of the new tank as it is currently getting holes drilled in the bottom by a friend of a friend. I will pick it up tomorrow or Weds. I plan to do a lot more work this weekend and should have more pics coming soon 

Sorry this is the boring stuff....


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Well.. it's a good looking stand for starters!


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

Unfortunately we had an ice/snow storm and I hurt my back...so I spent my Saturday on the stand again. Hopefully, the roads will be good enough for me to get my drilled tank tomorrow. If I can get that I can start on the more exciting stuff. So....here is the stand (it still needs the last two handles put on).


So, if you had a 75 gallon tank, what would you put in it? I love the azureus, but am considering other species to allow for a "group" instead of a pair.... Thoughts???


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

here is some closer pics that may show better. Sorry, my phone IS my camera ha-ha


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

That's awesome! Can you build me one? How'd you get the design on there?


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

Thank you for the compliment! The design is in a golden glaze, so catching it on camera is not easy. I took a few more from a different angle so you could see the reflection better. I just bought a few stencils at hobby lobby and brushed them on with a glaze. It was more time consuming than hard ha-ha. I like the antiqued/french look with the "not perfect" glaze. However, part of my contract for this project is to make it "look nice" and "match the furniture". Being that I am the only one who likes frogs....I had to make the stand look fancy to do this project. Now that the stand looks nice, I am trying to talk my way into letting my tank be in the living room and not in the back bedroom


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

That's awesome... it deserves living room space!


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

So, I have bad news. I STILL don't have pictures of the tank...as the 75 gallon that was to replace my old tank (that busted the bottom glass during the move to my new home) is not here. Unfortunately the new tank had a tempered bottom. If you remember I was putting two holes in the bottom for the drainage layer. Needless to say I had to spend the last couple days looking for another brand new tank that did not put tempered glass in the bottom of a 75. After a few days I located a company who did just that. Bad news....they won't have one in stock for over a month. As with all bad news and an extra $150, they had a 90 gallon in stock. So, I have to wait a few more days for the new tank to be drilled. In the mean time I soaked my coco fiber bricks and have the broken fiber drying in the office. This reminds me that with the good news of having a dart tank in the main living area bad news followed and I had to buy an equally expensive Valentine's Day gift  Ok, back to the subject. Here are a few of the pics of my supplies and drying dirt ha-ha. Wow, that was a long way of saying, sorry for more boring pics.


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

Finally, after weeks of waiting I have a drilled tank. As with everything there is good news and bad news. The good news is that instead of the initial 75 it is now a standard 90. The bad news is that it was supposed to be black trim and is brown (which means extra work  ). Inside is the wood that will be mounted to the back wall and placed in the floor of the terrarium. After this weekend, progress will be at a much faster rate


----------



## ashb (Dec 9, 2009)

Gorgeous tank. And so it begins...


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

Very nice, oklahoma huh? Ever go to any expos?


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

I haven't been to an expo. I usually find out after it has happened


----------



## jpstod (Sep 8, 2005)

Where in Oklahoma?

There is a NARBC event in Arlington Texas on March 13th and 14th coming up


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

I live in Oklahoma City. Arlington is only a 3 hour drive 

Jeff


----------



## wimvanvelzen (Nov 1, 2008)

Whow, that is looking good. If you devote the same energy and patience for the interior, it will rock!


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

Now starts the fun, yet time consuming process of making the background. I decided to apply a little bit of silicon to the back glass to help the good stuff stick. Today, I will also be cutting some foam (the kind you use for flowers) to put behind the goodstuff. I will have my fingers crossed that the background comes out like some of the tanks posted on here  So, for those who want to see the simple step of applying silicon to the back...this is all I did.


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

I figured I would start on the false bottom. I am making a more shallow false bottom. The supports are a little less than an inch tall. I am okay with this as I will have a drain from the bottom (one of the two holes you can see in the picture). My drain will be controlled by a simple ball valve. When the water gets a little high, I will simply drain out some water. If you are wondering why I have a second hole, that will be for a humidifier. I am simply going to attach a humidifier to a 3/4 inch bulk head, add an extender to the soil height, then attach a screen. 

Do you think that fan will be too much ventilation? Just kidding


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

To remove the ugly brown I am using 100% acetate and a rag. When the rag starts to get a little dirty you have to move to a clean area on the rag, or it will smear. After a little elbow grease this is what you get. I will apply a plastic finisher to keep it from drying out.


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

To give the background some depth and increase the surface area I am going to put some shelves in. I just used the stuff you use in flower arrangements and carved it into shapes. I will cover them in goodstuff and then apply the silicone/cocofiber stuff.


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

False bottom is finished. I glued it down so that I can use the great stuff with the tank on the side. Once I put the great stuff in I would not be able to fit the bottom in (yes, I could cut smaller pieces but I wanted to keep it one piece if possible). Access holes will be cut for the bulk head when I am finished with the background.


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

The beginnings of the background. I have more goodstuff to add. To help speed the process of covering the goodstuff I have been adding a small layer to it while it is nice and sticky.... Also, I have decided to not use the background shelves and instead used some driftwood I had for some fun shelves. The reason is 1. I like the look of the driftwood better and 2. I have cypress knees I will have to fit in the tank after the background is up  Oh well....it is coming along...


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

Okay, this will be the last pictures for the night. I brushed out the excess coco fiber that didn't stick. There is a lot to do, but at least something is covered ha-ha. Tomorrow starts the silicon and coco fiber (not looking forward to this step ha-ha.


----------



## Herpetology101 (Jan 14, 2010)

looking pretty good you given and consideration to the species yet?


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

I have been thinking about the blue/green Sipaliwani, Super Blue Auratus, Ranitomeya uakarii, or some vents. For the money I like the Tincs and Auratus but like the striking colors of the Ranitomeya. People say the Auratus are shy, but I hope that a group of 7-8 super blues would make them a little more bold. I am also afraid that seeing vents and uakarii will be very difficult in such a large tank. My biggest problem is that I like most every kind of frog ha-ha.


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

Everything looks great! Seems to be off to a great start! 

If it were up to me and what frogs would be going in that tank, I think a nice group (5-6) of terribilis would look amazing! They are huge, super bold, and would love all that room to romp around! 

As for running your misting system straight off of water from the false bottom, you might run into problems later on down the road when the sediment and minerals in the water start to plug up your misting nozzles. The only way to really fix this problem long term is to run it off of RO/DI water exclusively. It has nothing suspended in the water to clog nozzles in the long run. You can probably get away with using it for your humidifier just as long as you remember to clean the system out periodically.

Keep up the great work and post lots of pictures!

-Matt


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

I don't play to use old water for the misting system. The drain will be on it's own system, the humidifier on it's own, and the misting on it's own. Thanks for the compliment. I applied 3 tubes of silicone and coco fiber today. It is drying. Tomorrow I plan to add another 2 tubes of silicone....if most of what I applied today sticks and doesn't flake off tomorrow 

Now, if I can just decide on the frogs I want


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

Well, today I added two more tubes of silicone into the background. I remember years ago people debating the good stuff method, so this is my first time actually doing it. I learned a lesson and that is to use LOTS of silicon ha-ha. Most of what I did yesterday seems to be holding well, but the thin areas didn't work well while the heavy areas are looking great. 

Good news is that the mistking arrived today and next week I will have my glass cut for the lid.

Bad news:
I have to order plants this weekend and don't know what I want.
I still haven't made a final decision on the frogs.


----------



## Bananaslug (Feb 18, 2010)

Where at in Oklahoma? I just finished a 58 gal a few weeks ago and was able to fnd some really nice plants here in Tulsa...


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

I live in OKC but travel to Tulsa a lot. Where is the store at in Tulsa?


----------



## johnachilli (Feb 8, 2007)

looks great!

I just tried using the gorilla glue method to attached the peat/cocofiber to the background, brush it on, spray it with some water and throw the background material on top. Works much easier then the silicone method, it's faster, cleaner, easier, and cheaper (a little gorilla glue goes a long way). I am happy with the results.


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

johnachilli said:


> looks great!
> 
> I just tried using the gorilla glue method to attached the peat/cocofiber to the background, brush it on, spray it with some water and throw the background material on top. Works much easier then the silicone method, it's faster, cleaner, easier, and cheaper (a little gorilla glue goes a long way). I am happy with the results.


I wonder if I can use this to patch any lightly coverd spots, since I started with silicone.... It is close to being finished but I want touch ups to be a tad easier. Oh, what is some "mossy" looking substrate that I can attach to the back for more texture, yet, safe for the froggies?


----------



## Bananaslug (Feb 18, 2010)

I found some neat stuff out at Southwoods at 91st and riversde... Also there r three places on cherry street. Colmians, Grumpys Garden and Urban Garden... I admit, not a huuuuuge selection at any on place, but making the rounds paid off!


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

Thanks for the info Ban.

Well this is what the background is looking like so far. I took a brush and lightly wiped off any extra dirt that was not stuck to the silicone. It is slowly coming along.


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

Trying a few things out in the tank.....

Oh, can I gorilla glue some cork to the background? I have never used it and have no idea what it would hold.


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

Ugh, time for the plant shopping. I need someone to just give me a list of what to buy ha-ha. What sponsor has the best selection?


----------



## johnachilli (Feb 8, 2007)

yes you can use some gorilla glue to attach the cork bark. It's a polyurethane glue that expands when it dries, like great stuff and where it oozes out it will look a bit like foam. but you can throw a bunch of background material on the joints and as the glue expands it will adhere to the cocofiber or whatever you are using and you should be good to go. It will also need to be clamped for the best results, a heavy object placed on top should do it. You don't need much glue it expands about 4x so also use a bunch more background material then you think you need.

Any more questions let me know


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

Thanks for the info. I may use the gorilla glue to attach a couple more pieces. I kind of bought more than I needed with wood and decorations  That is what happens when I am excited and waiting a month for the tank to be drilled


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

Today I decided to just get it done. My other half is nit picking every light spot on the background. I kept explaining that there will be lots of other things in the tank that will cause you to not notice those things...Well, after 1.5 tubes of silicone I decided to just put it all together. I put in the bulk heads, added the ABG mix, and some decor. Now, I just need some plants to make it look really nice  Oh, and some frogs


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

more pictures


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

Finished product


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

Further away.... it is not is fancy as others on here but I kind of like it


----------



## R1ch13 (Apr 16, 2008)

Great journal mate.

Let me be the first to tell you that, this will look amazing once planted.

Seriously nice work.

Well done

Richie


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

is going to loo bad ass when planted, great job.
I LOOOOOOVE the cypress knees


----------



## ynotnad (Dec 21, 2009)

jeeperrs that looks awesome, really like all the different types of wood being used and how all the plant baskets are placed.. I can not wait to see this planted also.

Is this the tank you needed the screens for?


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

Yes, this is the tank I was going to use the screens for. I came up with a different idea. The screen I ordered should be here on monday. I am going to do something similar to the 40 tank that was linked on my page. Monday I am going to order my glass for the top, then install the misting system. It is almost ready. I am ready to see this thing planted too. I just wish there was one place I could order everything to make this step simple lol.


----------



## ynotnad (Dec 21, 2009)

I know the feeling about ordering all the plants from one place. I have 15 different plants I want for the 120gal I am in the process of building (I now decided to make it a split tank lol) and it is looking like I will need to order from 3 or 4 different places.


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

With the tek lights on...I am loving the tek system


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

I was trying out the fogger, and love it


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

opps here is the pic


----------



## abyrd19 (Jan 7, 2010)

I'm from New Orleans and incredibly jealous of this tank!! The fleur de lis on the bottom look great! I'm also incredibly jealous of your cypress knees! 

Did you buy those online? I assume cypress knees aren't readily available where you live. Overall, just wanted to say great job...it looks awesome so far!


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

abyrd19 said:


> I'm from New Orleans and incredibly jealous of this tank!! The fleur de lis on the bottom look great! I'm also incredibly jealous of your cypress knees!
> 
> Did you buy those online? I assume cypress knees aren't readily available where you live. Overall, just wanted to say great job...it looks awesome so far!


Thank you for the compliments. I did buy the cypress knees from a member on this board. I have one left over that I didn't want to cram into the viv. The DB member was kind enough to bake them for me, prior to shipping them. I still have some other little things that I need to do, but they are all aesthetic. I will be putting 2.5% window tent on the bottom edges and on the sides of the tank. I am also installing the misting system but have to wait for the 1/4" glass to be cut and drilled for the nozzles. Also, tonight I will be ordering some plants, to give the much needed color


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

Today was putting in the misting system and some ventilation. I am going to redo the vent strip as tonight I had a genus moment on how I can make it look clean and support my smaller glass top. In the mean time this is how it will look.


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

Vent strip with mesh attached


----------



## ynotnad (Dec 21, 2009)

Awesome idea for the venting. 
Are you planning on using any fans for air circulation and to help keep the front glass clear?


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

I don't have plans for a fan yet. I am going to see how it does with the ventilation first.


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

It is finally running! The mist King, humidifier, and lights are all on their respective timers. I am still messing with the ventilation aspect, but I am in no rush to fix that now  I have my first bit of algae growing and have springtails ordered. I am very excited to get some frogs...just have to decide if I want Tincs, Super Blues, or some Thumbs....


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

I was hoping all the plants I ordered last weekend would be in by this weekend. Only my smallest order came in before the weekend  On the positive side I can say that the planting has started.  So, here is my not too fancy plants (the more exciting ones are being shipped Monday). Also, I don't plan on filling the tank full of plants at the start. I am trying to plant with the expectation for growth 

Yes, in one picture you can see a springtail culture with the lid off. Since I have ABG mix with charcoal I didn't want to add more. I figure that with the top off they will move out and explore on their own.


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

Now the wait... Plants should be here this week. Also, today I finally placed an order for a group of frogs. I was stuck between Tincs (sipaliwani), super blues, and uakarii. Yes, I know there is a wide range in prices but the money was not my issue. After talking to Understory and the differences between the Super Blue and El Cope Auratus, I decided on the El Cope (turquoise and bronze). 

My reasons are:
A) I wanted a frog big enough to easily see
B) Not afraid to come out and play during the day
C) My favorite colors are blue and green (and I loved that the colors may vary between frogs).
D) Does well in groups

I figure there is no need to find the rarest frog. In a year what is rare now will not be rare later. Now, I just can't wait to get all 6 of these lil guys and gals


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

I am pretty happy with the plants I received today. I ordered from rainforest flora, as someone posted, and have wonderful plants! Most of them already have pups coming off of them, and two came with two full plants (but charged as one). I hope you enjoy the pictures I took


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

More pics, and more to come ha-ha


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

a few more....


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

and more....


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

and last two


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

The "hearts blood" brom is starting to get the nice blood red color. I can't want to see this all colored up. Here are a couple other pics as well  I need to find a good vine or something that will grow on the back wall, to help fill it in but not choke out the broms...


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

One more full tank. Yes, I will take the culture and humidty/temp monitor out when my frogs get here. I am just monitoring temps and stuff for the 3 weeks before the froggies get here


----------



## Herpetology101 (Jan 14, 2010)

looks really good. I love the colour of your broms.


----------



## Biology (Feb 3, 2010)

Looks great mate!

Couple things, REALLLY like those cypress knees. I build a lot of paludariums for frogs and got to say i think those just inspired my next tank.

At first i wasn't a fan of all the large leaf litter in the bottom but once it was planted it looks damn good. Nice job man now your at the best part, picking your frogs and enjoying all the hard work!


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

Thanks for the comments. I still have a lot I want to do. I am just planted some vine that I picked up at a local green house. I still want a nice thin moss or something to grow over the back to give it more depth and help it not look so bare....it would help if I knew more about plants than I do ha-ha.


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

Two of the Crypthanthus are starting to bloom! I am running very high humidity, around 95% but the plants seem to like the humid air. I have also placed an 80mm fan in the corner to keep air moving. I will take pics of that later so you can see it too. But here are the blooms. I think people should put more of these into their tanks, they are beautiful


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

Here is some pictures of some new plants that were added. The vendor was kind enough to throw in 3 extra plants, which I am very appreciative.


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)




----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)




----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)




----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

Some ivy I picked up at a store here, it is going to be a pain to keep from taking over the tank as it has grown an inch in just about a week


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

I love this plant and it is starting to show new growth.










Baby Brom in the back










Baby Brom in the front










Full tank shot


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

opps, here is the baby brom in the front lol


----------



## R1ch13 (Apr 16, 2008)

Mate, I have held off on commenting this thread because I knew it would just get better and better as time went on.

But I think now is a good time.

Congratulations bud, the tank is looking absolutely stunning, and its not even grown in yet.

Most people on here would be happy with this as a 20th build never mind a 1st!!!!!!

Really like it and I'm sure the frogs will also.

Well Done.

Richie


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

Thanks for the compliment Rich. 

I decided to put one of the finishing touches on the tank. I used some simple 2.5% window tent from walmart to cover the false bottom. It makes the tank look nice and finished.


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

Over the weeks I have made a few vents for the tank. My goal was to have the highest humidity and the clearest glass. The plastic white one, was ok but too light and had a few gaps. The black with holes was nice, heavy, no cracks, but caused some fog (enough to bother me because little things bug me). I put two computer fans in but it would not clear a couple areas. So, two days ago I made a window screen and so far I really like it. I am watching the humidity though, as it was the lowest of all of them, at 86%. If you look close you can see I used the extra rubber strip you use to put the screen in to make a lip to seal the 1/16 inch space between the glass and the window screen frame. I am pretty happy with this and will probably use this as it keeps the glass nice and clear (still running the fans since I bought them ha-ha). Each one cost about the same when you add up all the supplies, about 15 bucks for each one.


----------



## R1ch13 (Apr 16, 2008)

Hey mate.

The window tint really does make the tank look nice and complete as you say...

The false bottom etc just detracts from the beauty inside, so I am glad you covered it up.

You will be perfectly fine with the little window screen vent, I wouldn't be worried at all.

Some people have vents double/triple the width of that and still keep the humidity up high.

With a misting system rigged up everything will be fine

Most of us keep our frogs way to wet, which can lead to problems, my Terribs seem to love variation in humidity.

I mist heavily in the morning about 10am, then my PC fan comes on at around 2pm which almost completely dries the leave litter by 4-5pm. The fan goes off at 5.30pm, with the fan being off the humidity climbs up again by its self before lights out.

Then the same thing happens the next day.

This routine is something I have started using as foot sores caused by too wet a substrate is very very common in Terribilis, and this seems to keep them away as I have not seen any yet.

Richie


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

Yeah, I have always thought that problems could arise when too wet. I mean, when you see pictures of frogs in the wild they are normally on dry ground, or on dry leaves. I have two dishes that hold some water for them to jump in if they feel dry but I doubt they will use them too much. I have the same timing set up as you have. The plants seem to like this and I hope my frogs I get this coming Weds like it too  This wait for the frogs has been killing me ha-ha.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Gorgeous! Thank you for sharing it.


----------



## wimvanvelzen (Nov 1, 2008)

Keep up the good work - this looks really nice!


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

Some of the plants are in bloom. 




























The flowers have lightened but a smaller purple is coming out, kind of hard to see.


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

Now the build is complete. I received my El Cope from Understory today. The frogs are absolutely beautiful. Here are the pics I shot, even though I should leave them alone for now lol.


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

some more...


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

Thought I would post an update of the tank now that it has been running for a few months. I have a few broms that have been multiplying and am willing to sale a few for anyone living in Oklahoma and willing to come to OKC.


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)




----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

Looks really nice! I love fern selection on the left side.


----------



## boabab95 (Nov 5, 2009)

are the cryptanthus' mounted or in dirt???


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

The main one is mounted up in the wall. The two small ones have grown out of the main one, so they are now in the dirt (some of the ones I want to sell). All of my plants are multiplying very fast. One of them is giving me an off shoot every month (maybe a week or two longer than a month). Watching the plants grow is almost as enjoyable as watching the frogs


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

I thought I would update my thread since it has been up and going for a year now. The tank has done amazingly well. The plants have sprouted so many pups that I have had to throw a few away  I hope you enjoy the 1 year anniversary photos lol


----------



## GRIMM (Jan 18, 2010)

Foreground looks amazing and lush...Background looks a little dry. You should plant some creeping vines in there to finish the lush look.

What is the groundcover up front? It looks extremely soft and pillowy. Super nice.


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

You are correct about the top. I think I could probably run the lights for fewer hours, which would help them grow better at the top. The moss was a moss that started growing naturally off the wood log. Then it spread all over the tank. In the center log you can see a few leafs of a tiny plant. That was something that just grew out of the log and I did not plant. So, I am not sure exactly what moss it is besides something that came on a log. I am surprised anything was left alive as I baked my wood before putting it into the tank...


----------



## revolution292004 (May 19, 2010)

jeeperrs said:


> You are correct about the top. I think I could probably run the lights for fewer hours, which would help them grow better at the top. The moss was a moss that started growing naturally off the wood log. Then it spread all over the tank. In the center log you can see a few leafs of a tiny plant. That was something that just grew out of the log and I did not plant. So, I am not sure exactly what moss it is besides something that came on a log. I am surprised anything was left alive as I baked my wood before putting it into the tank...


nice viv...I have a tek light and just got my plants from Rainforest flora Inc. I have one of the same cryptos and neos as you. I used the cork bark mosaic approach to get uniform moisture across the background of my build. It looks like you could retrofit this into your build. Frogs would need to be removed while the siliconed cork cured. 

check it out here: 

newdartdigstwo002.mp4 video by revolution292004 - Photobucket


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Amazing!

You could slap some clay on that top area. It would keep things nice and moist and the vines love it.


----------



## pamnsam94 (Jun 24, 2008)

I've always loved mossy tanks but since everyone speaks of the benifits of leaf litter, I try to incorporate quite a bit of both.


----------



## smk46 (Mar 12, 2011)

that is sooo sweeet


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

Frogface, what kind of clay are you talking about? I hate to try to catch all the frogs to get them out of the tank to re silicone the tank, as I would end up destroying it lol. I have some air plants that I have tried to mount several times but the frogs really explore the whole tank and love to knock them off. 

I started with a LOT of leaf litter and removed some of it. The reason I removed some was that the frogs were staying under them all the time, as the food sources liked to stay under there too. Now, that I have less leaf litter the frogs come out a lot during the early/late day. The frogs i chose are not so shy, as feeding time they will come out with my hand in the tank dropping FF ha-ha.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Oh you've missed the clay revolution!

Do a search on Clay. In the mean time, what I use is Smart Option cat litter from Food Lion grocery store (any unfired, 100% clay cat litter should work. Some use clays from pottery supply shops). I mix about 50 percent clay, and then add coco fiber, pulverized sphagnum moss (pulverised by hand), and sometimes a little peat moss. Recipies vary. Mix it up and add water and mix that well. When it's of a consistency that you can roll it into a ball, then just smoosh it onto your background. 

That's just my method. You see lots of great ideas on the clay threads.


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

Yes, I missed the clay revolution ha-ha. Can you do that with frogs still in the tank? I can't imagine any fumes coming out of it but I want to double check before attempting anything like that


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I have. Just for small areas though. If I was going to do your background with frogs in the tank, I might put them in a small container within the tank, Just in case of falling clay or climbing out of the open tank. 

For your air plants, they might not do well right in the clay. Maybe attach them to a stick and then stick that in the clay. 

If you do it, I'd not mist for around 3 days or so to let the clay set up a bit. When you do go back to misting, maybe angle the nozzles so they aren't beating right on the clay. Not sure about that last part. I don't have a fancy mister. Misting with a hand held bottle does not damage the clay at all after it's had time to settle.


----------



## Fishboyfromohio (Sep 25, 2010)

What is your foreground plant?


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

Fishboyfromohio, can you help me better understand which one you are talking about?


----------



## Lunar Gecko (May 7, 2010)

I think hes talking about the big dark purple one on the left of the pictures. IDK what it is but its neat looking. 


Great tank BTW and I also 2ed getting the clay on the back wall or maybe misting it down with kyoto spores.


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

It is a Tillandsia cyanea. It will grow a pink paddle that makes purple blooms off of it. I am hoping one comes back soon, as it has almost been a year since the last bloom. Here is a link to where I bought it and it shows the pink paddle with blooms.

cultivars hybrids tillandsias


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

It will only bloom once. You need to wait for it to pup, and then the pups will bloom


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

What you see now is the pup  It grew a pup from the mid section and I just let it go. It is much bigger than when I first added it a year ago. I have 3 air plants that have formed two new pups on each. They make some wonderful flowers too.


----------



## Lunar Gecko (May 7, 2010)

I cant tell if you mounted it in that photo or not it looks like it maybe but the moss is covering it... If the moss is in that area it may not be drying out enough. Tillandsias REALLY need air flow and to dry between waterings. I almost think it maybe dead. The leaves should be green. Is any green on it? All the info I have ever read on Tillandsias is that if there is no green on the foliage its dead and wont come back. I could be wrong, this is just from my experience.


----------



## Fishboyfromohio (Sep 25, 2010)

jeeperrs said:


> Fishboyfromohio, can you help me better understand which one you are talking about?


What is the lawn in your tank..moss?


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

The moss I bought is from Josh's Frogs and is the gold tip spikemoss, here is the link Krauss' Gold-Tip Spikemoss

I don't think it is dead because it is still growing. I have it mounted to the cypress knee. It doesn't have any moss growing on the plant, but there is some on the knee and on wood that goes in front of it. On the far right I have two small fans that blow the length of the tank to keep plants dry. Until recently I have been running 4 T-5s for 9 hours a day. I am now running two, to see how the plants like having a little less light.


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

Cleaning my glass today I thought I would take a quick video of how bold the frogs can be. I have one out of the 6 that is super shy. The rest of these guys rarely have a problem coming out while my hands are in the tank.

http://s1037.photobucket.com/albums/a452/Jeeperrs_bucket/?action=view&current=BoldFrog2.mp4

http://s1037.photobucket.com/albums/a452/Jeeperrs_bucket/?action=view&current=BoldFrog.mp4


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Lookin good man. Got any recent FTS?


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

I have not been into the breeding side of things. I will post some more pictures tonight of the whole tank.


----------

